
The value of UI consistency ('different is hard') - bootload
http://billhiggins.us/weblog/2007/04/20/the-value-of-ui-consistency/
======
davidw
Yep, different "makes you think":
<http://www.squeezedbooks.com/book/show/9/dont-make-me-think-a-common-sense-
approach-to-web-usability-2nd-edition>

(I sure wish these comments were markdown enabled...)

